
New York City turns to dry ice to control its rat population - notlukesky
https://www.marketplace.org/2019/05/23/new-york-city-turns-to-dry-ice-to-control-its-rat-population/
======
oeuviz
I am curious if this really works. I assume rats will outsmart pest control
and will just compensate their losses by breeding more and somewhere else.

